# Spalted Maple Bowl



## gridlockd (Jul 1, 2012)

Actually turned this without anyone in mind to give it to, just really liked the grain I was seeing on the rough blank. My wife liked it so much she decided this one wouldn't be leaving our home! finished with polycrylic as an experiment, it finished up pretty well, but i find it more difficult to apply smoothly. Thanks for looking! 
[attachment=7312][attachment=7313][attachment=7314]


----------



## JMC (Jul 1, 2012)

Very nice, lotta character. Thanks for showing.


----------



## DKMD (Jul 1, 2012)

Pretty stuff! It's always rewarding when the Boss chooses to keep one in the house!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 1, 2012)

looks great == love that maple duckman


----------

